# New Pic of [email protected]



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Czar with the cute face lol









Tounge out to the people who voted me not 2 be mod









Tell them 8 they finna be DELT WIT!









Dad thats a big doggie, but I think i can take him!









Naw this chi is more my size .I'l play with him for now


----------



## MrCanela (Jan 11, 2010)

beautiful pit i love chocolate colored pits nice...


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Czar is awesome.


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

czar looks beautiful bro!!! i love the eyes and that chocolate coat!!!keep doing what u do bro


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

OMG OMG OMG he's getting big ~!! Awe the snuggle butt .....
Great pics ... he's so handsome~!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwww he is getting big, he's sooo freakin cute, thanks for sharing


----------



## rando (Dec 9, 2009)

Looking good love the captions


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

rando said:


> Looking good love the captions


lol yea the captions make the thread a lil more interesting lol..

thanks all who commented so far..Czar appreciates it:woof:


----------



## KnineGuy (Mar 14, 2009)

he is really looking good.. i miss the big paws puppy look so much


----------



## outlaw josey (Jun 20, 2009)

He is such a beautiful boy - love the color and great face


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

he's looking good. :roll:


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

aww, so cute!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks all for the comments


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Chino says bringem' over! Good lookin boy!


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

Wow. I really like the deep chocolate on him! Such a cute puppy!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Aaaaaawwww that's my doooog! Thanks for taking care of him pack his bags im on my way.  Doooooooood he looks so good, hes gunna be a big boy.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

kg420 said:


> Aaaaaawwww that's my doooog! Thanks for taking care of him pack his bags im on my way.  Doooooooood he looks so good, hes gunna be a big boy.


thanks...yes he is gonna be a big boy...Hopefuly I can get him lean and thick he'll be a MONSTA


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Oh man! I didn't know Czar was a brownie!!! Brown pits with pink noses are my FAVORITE! Very good lookin'!!!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Czar is looking good. He is getting huge!!


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

what a cutieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

awwww ima snuggle him up. reminds me of my little belle when she was a babe. haha


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

man he is such a good looking pup!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

OOOOooOOO Chocolatey Goodness!!!

I love chocolates!!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> OOOOooOOO Chocolatey Goodness!!!
> 
> I love chocolates!!!


They do say chocolate is a girls best friend


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Now I got the munchies LOL


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

hahahaaaaa


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

aaaaaaaaaaaa you sound like me.


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

got him looking good i see.......nice pics


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

dude he is getting big! he is growing up so fast


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> dude he is getting big! he is growing up so fast


I know, tell me about it. So fast its like whoa


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Holy Cow so cute!!!!!


----------



## betsy09 (Jan 3, 2010)

Cute AS HECK!


----------

